
Biggest global climate change demonstration in history - fillskills
http://www.theverge.com/2014/9/23/6827577/peoples-climate-march-marching-to-the-end-of-the-world
======
marionm
and the WSJ has their take on climate change ..

[http://online.wsj.com/articles/climate-science-is-not-
settle...](http://online.wsj.com/articles/climate-science-is-not-
settled-1411143565?mod=trending_now_1)

~~~
fillskills
They are basically agreeing to climate change, human intervention etc. And
saying in turn what is not settled is how exactly will the climate change in
the future.

Umm, to the best of my knowledge that is like saying 'we would like to predict
the future'. On top of that humans so far have a bad track record at
predicting climate at all even a few weeks ahead.

So I feel like we should not even be asking this question. Instead we should
focus on how the climate has been effected so far (hottest year in recorded
history, drought in California, unreliable seasons for crops etc) and make
changes because of that.

Assuming even if current state continues, we will soon run out of food and
water.

Bummer

